# What should be the next 1:20.3 steam loco produced under $1000?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bachmann have brought out the 2-8-0, K-27 and soon the 2-8-8-2 saddle tank mallet, three locos which seem to fit and look right together.

What would people like to see produced next of a similar style locomotive under $1000?

An idea that comes to my mine would be a C-19 or maybe a Colorado & Southern 2-6-0. I know these have been produced in one form or another but its either not 1:20.3 or brass and well over $1000.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 12/02/2008 9:00 PM
Bachmann have brought out the 2-8-0, K-27 and soon the 2-8-8-2 saddle tank mallet, three locos which seem to fit and look right together.

What would people like to see produced next of a similar style locomotive under $1000?

An idea that comes to my mine would be a C-19 or maybe a Colorado & Southern 2-6-0. I know these have been produced in one form or another but its either not 1:20.3 or brass and well over $1000.


That's a 2-6-6-2, and what I would like to see is something that doesn't need any tinkering or electronics removal.
I just opened a C-21 in 1:20 by another manufacturer, and there is this neat little row of WELL MARKED SCREW TERMINALS.

Geez. Here the official/unofficial spokesperson said no manufacturer would do that.
Amazing.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Sumpter Valley Mallet or SV #19 or perhaps a Columbia?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with the C-19, I would also like to see an outside framed Forney


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy...any narrow guage engine they can make and sell for UNDER $400 MSRP.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, I would also like to see either a C-19 or a C&S#9. Both would be excellent additions on my railway. Either would fill the gap we currently have. 

It would also be nice to see another manufacturer produce products in the 1:20.3 market. 

All of this would assume we can find a way to grow our hobby and introduce new modelers into our fold. 

Stan 
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/ 

* typo that Dave pointed out corrected


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 12/02/2008 9:40 PM
I agree with the C-19, I would also like to see an outside framed Forney


Ditto that - the LGB Sandy River Forney is not bad, just a mite too toy-like for my taste, but then I can that as I have one. If there was a Bachmann Fn3 version with all the missing twiddly bits left off the LGB version for sure I`d put one on MY wish list.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As the EBT had a C-19, that would seem like a no-brainer to me! And it's a lot easier to convert a plastic D&RGW C-19 to the EBT #7 than messing with the Accucraft steel and brass loco, something I briefly contemplated recently.  









A decent Forney or Mason Bogie would be nice.   But the SR&RL was 2' gauge, which mght explain why we don't have too many models.  Maybe it's time for a manufacturer to jump in to the 7/8n2 scale/gauge?  A big Forney would be *way* cool. 









Having done a K-27, the White Pass or EBT inside frame Mikado would make a fine addition to anyone's railroad. 










How about a properly-scaled Fn3 4-6-0; lots of them existed on many different railroads.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

EBT Mike


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still holding out for an outside frame 4-6-0 Alco. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Uintah 0-6-2 would be my choice, or a Pinoles 0-4-4-0 mining Mallet, and both could be done for under Mikes $400 cap.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

C&S #20 !!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 12/03/2008 6:07 AM

It would also be nice to see another manufacturer profice products in the 1:20.3 market. 


Stan 


Ah, a new "secret term".
Just when you think it's safe to get into the fray, some new term comes along.

"Profice"


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dave - You’re right a 2-6-6-2 I must have had a brain fade! 

I stated $1000 because it sounded like a good number and it covered all the popular plastic US steam locos I could think of. 

Should I need to pay $1000 for the next 1:20.3 plastic steamer? The short answer is I don’t think so. 

Most suggestions are locos I would purchase! I’m not very imaginative when it comes to narrow gauge locos as my main game is 1948 Union Pacific in HO, so it’s interesting to see what others want. 

A prototypical White Pass loco would be great! For me if a nice 4-6-0, 2-6-0, 2-8-2… that’s a similar era to the K-27 I would be happy. 

Unfortunately the 2-6-6-2 does not really appeal to me. I’m interested to watch the manufactures to see what next down the production line!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

A CB&Q 4-8-4 Northern. I think it can be done for under $500.00 because I would have Ray put the MTH DCS system in it so I can put the proper Sound file in it. 
Cliff


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

A Northern in 1:20.3????????? Zowie that would be a biggun and it would need wider track than regular "G" scale


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite honestly, I'd be happy with a smaller locomotive like a C-16 in 1:20.3! The C&S 2-8-0's are about this size as well. The trend has been to larger and larger locomotives but it might be time to start looking at the smaller ones again. Accucraft's C&S #60 was a real looker (not so great a runner though) and I would _love_ to see Bachmann take a crack at it! I also would love to see Bachmann do the C-16 as it would be small enough to navigate 5' dia. curves which would allow it to run on most people's railroads. I know Aristo has just brought out their "new and improved" version but it's 1:24 and the only one which is accurate is the old-time wood burning D&RG version.


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hands down the East Broad Top Mikado. We have seen alot of western locos manufactured and I think we should see a few eatern prototypes modeled. I think the EBT mikado would be a big hit amungst alot of modelers.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich Yoder Models has an EBT Mikado. They are brass and $3,000 however.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

CCSII, there were railroads that had narrow gauge 4-8-4 Northerns. An example of this is the "New Zealand Railways Departmenthad" which had a gauge of 3'6" and they had quite a few 4-8-4s.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

With this economy I doubt you'll see ANY new developments for some time, besides what is already in the pipeline. Just to be the voice of DOOM & GLOOM!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

SP M9 mogul.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jerry. We'll be lucky to see _anything_ new for the next two years! My bet is that we'll see re-issues of requested engines. The Climax and Indie are two that come to mind. Also, Bachmann has a perfect repaint scheme for the 2-6-0 Mogul in Fletch's _Reveille _(Eureka & Palisades #6) which would sell like hotcakes as it's a perfect companion piece to the _Eureka_! Financially, it makes sense as there would be almost no development costs.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Not having one, I'd like to see Bachmann reissue the Climax. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Southern Pacific M9 mogul, is that narrow gauge? But all I know about the SP is the Day Light scheme on a GS-4 steamer is just magnificent! 


Does anyone know if manufactures watch these forums and take notes? 


Jerry & Steve I do think you guys are right unfortunately. Is it possible that loco prices could come down to create sales? 

Don’t get me started on the economy! In Australia it’s not as bad as the USA, but our dollar value has been dropped heaps! Before the economy went down hill the AUS dollar was around $0.85-$0.89 to the US dollar now its $0.64! 

Now I can’t get bargains from the USA! It was good for a couple of years there. Give it some time and we will ride this one out, just enjoy running the trains we have! Or start building the kits we have been purchasing for all these years! 

Thinking about the suggested models, I can see what manufactures must pull their hair out deciding what to build! 

If I had to manufacture a loco from the suggestions it would have to be at minimum an inside framed tender loco. 

It would be at the smaller end of the scale (2-6-0, 4-6-0) as recent additions to the market have been large locos. 

I’m not 100% happy with my quick 3 minute look at the data and drawing a conclusion to what to make, but it’s a first cut. 

Anyone else with some thoughts or more suggestions?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As much as it goes against my best wishes to say so, I think a medium-sized mogul like C&S nos. 6 through 9 or one of the Waynesburg & Washington locos would be a logical "next" locomotive. It's apropos for a "typical" narrow gauge locomotive--not necessarily native to the state of Colorado, and small enough to look right on tighter curves. I also think you could bring it in well under $1K MSRP. One would think that a certain manufacturer having just developed a 6-coupled motor block with 38" drivers could easily adapt that for a locomotive with 39" drivers. 

Later, 

K


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank's, I obviously was unaware of that. The first picture that popped into my mind was that standard gauge brass engine that someone is building (Hemeter?)


----------



## shayer1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing a K28/K36/K37 on the Bachmann roster. I know the majority of this forum is for the smaller steam, but I think that they could compliment the Bachmann K27. 

But if I had to choose on just one locomotive, it would be the C&S 2-6-0. I don't know what it is, but that engine is awesome! I would love to have an up-to-scale version on my railroad. (vs. the LGB mogul) It could negotiate the 5' diameter curves (I hope) on my railroad. 

Although I have to admit a C16 wouldn't be a ban addition to the 1:20.3 line. 

Nikolai


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry's right. No new products when the economy's junk. But if it wasn't and Riley was on his game, I'd like to see something like that loco that ran on the Georgetown Loop the last year before they were taken over by the Museum. I have pictures, but I forget exactly what she was/is. Number 40, I believe. You could use the Connie as a base and just change out a few things (cab, steam chests, valvegear. Almost like kitbash). 

Hate to go down this road, but as someone with little for a large railroad--I don't hanker for Mallets and the like. Maybe if I lived near Cozad where the Buffalo roam...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann could do a Slim Princess using the Annie as a basis, I doubt we'll see much of anything, even Aristo seams to be holding off production of thier standard gauge connie yet again


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

How about locos such as listed below 

2-6-2 #11 EBT 
4-6-0 #20 RGS 

any 24" gauge loco such as thoughs on the Edaville


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,
Georgetown Loop #'s 40 and 44 (they're sister engines) are extremely close to what the Connie is!


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree on the economy effecting our hobby's new arrivals. But keep in mind manufactureres ( such as Bachmann) need to keep interest going or they will fall between the cracks in the floor and get forgotten about. If Bachmann for instance stopped producing for a period of time new stuff whether it be loco's or rolling stock we would all loose interest in them over time. After all how exciting was it when they announced the K-27 and how long did we all save $'s for its release. I think what we will see is new stuff but on a smaller $ range. Bachmanns recent addition of accessories for the K-27 is a good example of this as well the Davenport. We may see similar complimentary add ons (detail stuff) and additional rolling stock from all manufacterers. 
I personally would like to see a 1:20.3 Bachmann 10 wheeler. Like many of you I started in G scale with a big hauler set and would really like to see it scaled correctly in F scale pulling my 1:20.3 rolling stock. 

Glen


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

EBT 2-8-2


----------

